# 2010 250Rs For Sale



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

*
Sold*
*Price reduction! Motivated to sell, $14,500 takes it!*
*I have an offer from a dealer a little lower than this, which I will accept at on the 13th of May, so it's a limited time offer.*
*
*
For sale 2010 250RS - Havana Interior in excellent condition- including Equalizer hitch (1000/10,000), 2 x 6 Volt heavy duty batteries, Extend-a-shower, & awning tie down kit.
We love the 250RS, it was perfect for the 5 of us for our 10,000 mile coast to coast trip last summer, however one of the things we realized during our exploration is that we would like to get to some more remote areas, and are willing to sacrifice some personal space for a lighter and smaller trailer to take further from pavement.

Great Deal for someone!


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

Had to comment on the beautiful pictures. I worked at Grand Canyon ten years ago - two look to be in the Sunset Crater / Wapatki area near Flagstaff? Regardless, I'll have to remember to get out and put the RV in the landscape from some photos 

Since you are asking below NADA Low Retail, it would seem you could trade it in, even next season and still get close to what your are asking if you are not ready to replace it now, can't sell and are forced to store it...


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

KenB said:


> Had to comment on the beautiful pictures. I worked at Grand Canyon ten years ago - two look to be in the Sunset Crater / Wapatki area near Flagstaff? Regardless, I'll have to remember to get out and put the RV in the landscape from some photos
> 
> Since you are asking below NADA Low Retail, it would seem you could trade it in, even next season and still get close to what your are asking if you are not ready to replace it now, can't sell and are forced to store it...


Thanks for the suggestion of storing and trading next year.

The pics are:
near Shosoni, Wyoming 
Togwotee Pass, Wyoming
fantastic site at Henry's Lake State Park, Idaho


----------



## KenB (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for identifying those pictures! I just moved to the Omaha, NE area to have easier access to South Dakota and Wyoming. Obviously I need to see those areas so I don't confuse them (lol) with Arizona. I seem to drive to far and too fast and not "look" close enough. Last long trip was three weeks and 5,500 miles...



betegreene said:


> Had to comment on the beautiful pictures. I worked at Grand Canyon ten years ago - two look to be in the Sunset Crater / Wapatki area near Flagstaff? Regardless, I'll have to remember to get out and put the RV in the landscape from some photos
> 
> Since you are asking below NADA Low Retail, it would seem you could trade it in, even next season and still get close to what your are asking if you are not ready to replace it now, can't sell and are forced to store it...


Thanks for the suggestion of storing and trading next year.

The pics are:
near Shosoni, Wyoming 
Togwotee Pass, Wyoming
fantastic site at Henry's Lake State Park, Idaho
[/quote]


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to put this for sale on RVTrader, if you know anyone looking for a great deal on one of the most popular Outbacks, tell them to make me a reasonable offer!


----------



## norseman (Nov 18, 2009)

If you were on the west coast I would by this unit YESTERDAY!!

Good luck, you feel like going for a road trip to the pacific northwest, let me know!


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

norseman said:


> If you were on the west coast I would by this unit YESTERDAY!!
> 
> Good luck, you feel like going for a road trip to the pacific northwest, let me know!


There is a chance that I could get it to Montana in April, I'll let you know if that looks like it might happen.


----------

